# [SOLVED] źle renderowane fonty firefox & wine

## meal

Witam:

Od czasu ponownej instalacji gentoo na destopie (przejściowo miałem debiana) mam problem z renderowaniem czcionek w aplikacjach używających silnika gecko (a przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje - firefox i wine). Porównują flagi USE z laptopem (gdzie również gości gentoo, a problem nie występuje) nie znalazłem żadnego winowajcy. Oba systemy to ~x86 - Firefox 3.0.10 (zarówno binarna jak i source)

I screenshot do demonstracji (winecfg), w Firefoksie to samo występuje przy <pre> i <code>:

http://files.mkozak.pl/wine.png

----------

## elTimo

Witam, miałem podobnie po aktualizacji X.

 *meal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> http://files.mkozak.pl/wine.png

 

Pamiętam że emerge --depclean wyrzuciło kilka fontów, więc pomyślałem że może to jest przyczyną i doinstalowałem ręcznie zdaję się:

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

i media-fonts/font-misc-...cośtam...

dodatkowo z katalogu ~/ usunąłem jakiś katalog cache z czcionkami (nie pamiętam już dokładnie który ale w nazwie miał zapewne te słowa;)

Objawy na pierwszy rzut oka ustąpiły.. jednak zauważyłem że od czasu do czasu takie krzaki pojawiają się w firefoxie (jak tekst zaznaczę myszką to krzaki znikają... )

----------

## meal

Tak, o ile w Firefoksie po zaznaczeniu tekstu krzaki znikają, o tyle z wine już nie jest tak kolorowo.

----------

## Belliash

antyaliasing wlaczony?

monitor lcd czy crt?

pokaz xorg.conf

----------

## meal

Monitor CRT, pełny AA (w gnome się to nazywa wygładadzanie podpikselowe afair)

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   #Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1280x960"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

używam gentoo od 3 lat i pierwszy raz się z czymś takim spotykam...

----------

## Belliash

Tak na szybko bo nie mam teraz czasu ;P

Load "truetype"

Load "type1"

Load "freetype"

?

----------

## elTimo

te moduły nie są już ładowane przez nowe Xy... freetype na pewno i raczej type1

----------

## Belliash

ok...

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

ale freetype imho istnieje... nie wprowadzaj w blad  :Wink: 

xorg-server-1.5.3-r2

----------

## meal

problem rozwiązany, pomógł update sterowników nvidi do wersji 96.43.11

----------

## elTimo

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ale freetype imho istnieje... nie wprowadzaj w blad 
> ...

 

jakże bym śmiał  :Wink: 

tylko skoro ja dostaje:

```

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0) 

```

to pomyślałem że tak jest wszędzie;].. jeżeli nie, to wybaczcie

...tyle że tu: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

widziałem taką informację:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4.  Miscellaneous Options
> 
> The old font handling was shaken quite a bit in our version of 1.5.3. The freetype module is now useless since the server uses libXfont to load whatever fonts you might have for legacy applications. 
> ...

 

tak czy inaczej, dobrze wiedzieć że to jednak sterowniki

----------

## Belliash

useless != not available  :Wink: 

anyway o tym co zacytowales nie wiedzialem - przyznajde  :Smile: 

----------

